# Eheim Pro II: Heater built in, YES or NO?



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

What do you guys think about the Eheim Pro II canisters with the heaters? 

Better to get separate filter and heater -or- better to get the canister with the heater built in (not inline)?

This is for my 75g. Two considerations for my particulars:
1. I have a coraltwist uv sterilizer inline (in the outtake hose)
2. I have year round heat and ac so the room temps are always around 76°.

On one hand, if the heater in the canister somehow broke or went haywire, then it could mess with my ability to use the canister at all until it's fixed or someone disconnected (I am not an electrician!).

On the other hand, it would be nice to one less thing hanging in the tank or inline with the canister.

Or should I even bother with a heater at all?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I use a Pro II 2128 (built in heater). I like it allot. The thing about the built in heater is that no worries about loss of water pressure compared to a filter with an inline heater.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

There are numerous posts about the controller going out. However there are more owners of these filters that never had an issue.


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

I had the dreaded top o-ring leak and it ruined the heating circuitry. If I could do it again, I would have opted for a Classic. Far less leak potential. Even the heating element on the PROII has a gasket.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ I read those stories too but I also read that this happened with the first run of thermo filters.
To be on the safe side I would just get a hydor inline heater...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Just a quick one sentence summation, if the controller goes out, does it harm the fish and can the canister still be used?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

It can still be used.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Mishmosh said:


> If I could do it again, I would have opted for a Classic.


I was well on my way to getting a Classic, but then I couldn't figure out how I was supposed to clean out the canister without any baskets. Just dump everything out in a big pile? Put everything in netting? After getting my Rena, I decided I liked having baskets. I also like having the quick release already built in.

Edit: Thank you, fshfanatic!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I've always wondered the same... which led me to my ECCO and Pro II purchases, hehe. When my new 2217 arrives I'm going to just do the whole 'dump in a bucket' method, but I'll only be using the Ehfimech and not the Substrat Pro for that filter. It always seemed to me having two different sorts of loose media would be problematic, a pain if they were mixed together while cleaning.

In regards to the actual topic, I prefer non-integrated items in all aspects of life, no tv/dvd combos, multi-function printers, etc. The Hydor inline heaters are straight through, so I can't see how they'd effect flow by any appreciable level.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I backflush my classics monthly with aquarium water when I replace the floss. Takes all of 2 minutes. Then once every 6 months I dump everything into a 5 gallon bucket rinse well with tank water, ring out the course sponge and replace everything into the canister. Takes about 20 minutes.

*indiboy, * If you arnt going to use the substrat pro, I will buy it from you.

Complexity, you are welcome.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, oops, they come with just EhfiSubstrat, but if you still want that, sure, heh. 

Would you mind elaborating on the backflush process? Is it attaching the inflow tube to the outflow connector and allowing the bottom to flow out into a bucket?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine came with pro. Either way I will take it off your hands.

I place the canister on the counter, swivel the intake (bottom) hose so it points into the sink. take off the motor assembly, an pour tank water into the top.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on backflushing. I'll shoot you a PM about the substrat once I have everything with the new filter under control.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

So with the Classic, you really don't have a bunch of different filter material? I realize you can stuff it with whatever you want.

Here's what I want. Since I am so new at this plant thing, I've managed to have a lot of plant pieces floating around in my 20L. Not good, of course. But that means my filter will need to first catch those pieces: Course sponge. Then a finer sponge. Then biomedia (I could only find Fluval ceramic ring things when I got my Rena which I'll use to at least seed my new filter). Then I want to polish the water. The polishing is what gets me the most. I can't ever seem to get the water absolutely, 100%, perfectly crystal clear. Of course, that's because I am just learning still. Maybe not having plant pieces floating around would help? 

So how would I load a Classic? I'm still favoring the Pro II with heater, but I went that way more because I couldn't figure out _how_ I'd load and maintain a Classic; although, I do like the heater and quick shut off already built in.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Classic from bottom to top:
Rings
course sponge
biomedia
fine sponge or floss

The classics come with all the media you will need. If I remember correctly unless you buy the pro with the media kit, all you get is the sponges.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Dang, it's getting late. What I meant to say is my concern with the Classic is that I would have to dump everything out to get to the course and fine sponges at the bottom to rinse out the larger particles, such as pieces of plants that got sucked in. I would need to do this more than just every 6 months.

So I'm envisioning myself dumping out everything at least once a month just to get to the sponges, disturbing the bacteria (not to mention making a mess of things) every time until I figure out how to grow aquatic plants better.

With a Pro II, I'd just have to pull out the upper baskets with very little disturbance to the biomedia to get to the bottom sponges.

Am I making any sense? :icon_lol:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Dane Cook is on Comedy Central, be back in like 30 minutes. This guy is funny as hell.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Complexity said:


> Dang, it's getting late. What I meant to say is my concern with the Classic is that I would have to dump everything out to get to the course and fine sponges at the bottom to rinse out the larger particles, such as pieces of plants that got sucked in. I would need to do this more than just every 6 months.
> 
> So I'm envisioning myself dumping out everything at least once a month just to get to the sponges, disturbing the bacteria (not to mention making a mess of things) every time until I figure out how to grow aquatic plants better.
> 
> ...


I finally dumped my classic 2213 ofter 9 months. but that is just me. You make perfect sense. The beauty of the eheim canisters is that they are designed for less maint. They actually work better the longer you go between cleanings. In all reality they are more a bio filter than a mechanical filter.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Rings
> <snip-a-roo>
> biomedia


What's the difference between rings and biomedia? I thought the rings were a form of biomedia?

I never understood the differences between things that looked like cylinders or small rocks or what have you other than thinking that various people prefer various shapes (maybe the shape fits better?). I've only had my Rena for a month or two, and for it, I grabbed what I could find.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Complexity said:


> What's the difference between rings and biomedia? I thought the rings were a form of biomedia?
> 
> I never understood the differences between things that looked like cylinders or small rocks or what have you other than thinking that various people prefer various shapes (maybe the shape fits better?). I've only had my Rena for a month or two, and for it, I grabbed what I could find.


the rings from ehiem are actually designed as a pre mechanical filter media, not so much bio. http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~filter_media_eheim_information.html

here are some of the main eheim medias with descriptions. Have a nice read.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

You make perfect sense, that was my concern too. In practice though I find that only the stuff on top needs to be changed with regularity.

Those little plants bits are disintegrated with such rapidity that you'll never see them when you clean the filter, maybe just a little slime business that you'll clean off every few months. 

I actually rinse my sponges off with tap water every few months, that little extra biofiltration isn't really necessary when you have all that ehfisubstrat. 

Here's how I have my filters setup:
The ECCO has three baskets, the bottom basket is full of EhfiMech (rings), the middle is two course sponges, the top is poly batting and poly fill, so mechanical filtration only.

My Pro II has three baskets also. The bottom basket is half full of EhfiMech topped with a course sponge. The middle is full of EhfiSubstrat Pro (cocoa puffs), the top is half EhfiSubtrat Pro topped with poly battings and poly fill, with two packets of Purigen stuffed in there. I also have a 50 micron 'sheet' at the very top (they're machine washable and cut to fit). 

I'll probably be setting up my 2217 (which will replace my ECCO) in roughly the same manner as the ECCO, I'll have to see though.

It's only every few months that I actually break the filter apart to clean the course or bio media, it's easy enough to take out the fine filtering media regardless of filter model, since it's always at the top.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> They actually work better the longer you go between cleanings. In all reality they are more a bio filter than a mechanical filter.


Would that still hold true for someone who's making enough mistakes to have pieces of plants getting sucked up? It's not a million leaves, of course, but it's not just a leaf once a week either.

If the Classic could handle that where I'd have to clean it out only every 6 (or 9 ) months, I'd be game! Cleaning filters isn't exactly my favorite pastime. I just figured I was screwing up too much in the plant department to let the canister go very long before I had to clean the bottom sponge.

I find it interesting that you put your biomedia before your fine sponge. I thought it would go the other way around (as if there's some kind of rule of the order of things?).


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~filter_media_eheim_information.html[/URL][/U]
> 
> here are some of the main eheim medias with descriptions. Have a nice read.


Thank you for the link! I will read it. If you have any other links, please bring them on. I actually believe in RTFM!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I got into the hobby when I was 15 and I am now 44. I have been a user of Eheim canisters the entire time. My 2213 is pushing 12 yrs old. I had to replace the impeller shaft once because I was drunk when I tried to clean it. Most of this info I am giving you is purely from memory. You can google "Eheim Media" and I am sure you will get alot of hits.

I only break down and replace my fine media when I notice the flow has greatly diminished. Sometimes this can be as long as 2 months. Sometimes I do it sooner if I "get the itch" or wanna rinse and recharge my purigen.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

indiboi said:


> Here's how I have my filters setup:
> The ECCO has three baskets, the bottom basket is full of EhfiMech (rings), the middle is two course sponges, the top is poly batting and poly fill, so mechanical filtration only.


I have even ran classics with nothing but numerous blue course pads and a fine pad on top. they work great when you go to clean them you really only have to rinse out the bottom one in tap and the rest in tank water. 

I used to use that bulk poly batting from walmart ini my classics. I found that even though it is cheaper, it needs to be replaced much sooner than the eheim with pads or the eheim efhisynth batting. I love the efhisynth batting, I got some 2L boxes from petsmart.com on close out for something like $3 a box and bought 4 boxes awhile ago. Ran out and now use the pads, 3 to a box and you can find them cheap if you look around.

Complexity, just so you know, Eheims are not known for their flow rates, they believe as I do, that massive flow doesnt mean better filtration. It does mean more maint on your part.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

tried to follow the link and it failed. Got it again:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~filter_media_eheim_information.html


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree, the poly fiber/batting isn't as effective as the actual Eheim stuff. I've been changing mine often as part of my hair algae battle, so the walmart stuff was more of a financial choice, enough to change weekly for the next two months for $3.  I've been using layers of the batting cut to fit and then the loose poly fill afterwards, in that configuration it's sort of like a medium filter, then a fine filter. It works surprisingly well that way, actually.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

My tanks are gin clear. I dont have too worry about extra maint. I am one of the lucky ones.

Now, if I could just get rid of all these F&*KING MTS snails I would be one happy camper.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Well you two, been nice chatting, however I have been home from work two days with strep throat and an ear infection. I am going to bed. If you are around tomorrow hit me up on MSN messenger. so we dont take over the thread, plus it will be in real time. my screen name is [email protected] 

http://www.ravensrealm.net is my forum.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, you two are hard to keep up with! 

So much fantastic information. I cannot thank you both enough. Of course, you realize that I will ask you for all of this all over again when I get to the point it finally starts to make some kind of sense to me!

fshfanatic, I hope you get to feeling better very soon. I'm extremely rarely on MSN, but I may give it a try tomorrow. I'll knock on your door as I don't give out my screen name publicly.

BTW, started in the hobby at 11. Had to stop at 18. Don't know why I didn't get back into it, but finally did last year. I'm pushing 47 in a couple of weeks.



fshfanatic said:


> I had to replace the impeller shaft once because I was drunk when I tried to clean it.


Oh, so classic! (no pun intended! :icon_lol

indiboi, I hope you don't mind if I ask you at a later date to go over your reasoning for your stacking of filter media. I know there's a better way to do what I'm trying to do, I just have to learn it. I appreciate all your help, as well.

G'night one and all. I will be sleeping peacefully tonight.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

and here I thought I was old..


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> and here I thought I was old..


You may be old.

I'm just aging gracefully.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Complexity said:


> indiboi, I hope you don't mind if I ask you at a later date to go over your reasoning for your stacking of filter media. I know there's a better way to do what I'm trying to do, I just have to learn it. I appreciate all your help, as well.


I won't mind at all, it's mostly just based on what Eheim recommends.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

As an eheim noob ( you ) I would recommend just filling it up the way eheim recommends. Nothing fancy, and while it is doing its job do alot of research on different filter medias. 

Here is a something to think about. I have a buddy that swears by chemical filtration. He has a 30 showtank with two eheim 2213's. One is setup like eheim recommends and the other is (from bottom to top) course sponge - carbon - course sponge, nothing more. The sponges are purely to keep the carbon in one place. He leaves this runnning for 60 days. then just dumps it out and replaces the carbon. 

I used to think my tanks were crystal clear. His are incredible. He realizes that the carbon is only doing its job for about 3 weeks but he leaves it in for added bio ( as the carbon will house bacteria ).

You are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> As an eheim noob ( you ) I would recommend just filling it up the way eheim recommends. Nothing fancy, and while it is doing its job do alot of research on different filter medias.


That's the plan. I'm getting the one that is already packed with the substrate. I won't be getting the substrat pro, but I think I'll survive without it for now.



> Here is a something to think about. I have a buddy that swears by chemical filtration. He has a 30 showtank with two eheim 2213's.


I love that already. I had so many people at LFS look at me as if I was crazy for wanting to "over" filter my tank. I don't even consider what I'm getting as over filtering it! Two 2213s for a 30g is wonderful! That's my kind of thinking.



> You are only limited by your imagination.


And knowledge. Both of which I can improve as I gain more experience.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Have you read my sig? I am a firm believer in, "If one is good two is better".


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Hehe, keep in mind on my 75 gallon I was recently deciding if I should add a _second_ Pro II! ...settled on the classic instead of course.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I am a BIG fan of over filtering.Redundancy is the key word here, two is just better than one in every facet.
With big tanks I will always have two filters.
I know most people here will tell you "oh the plants and substrate have all the bio you need"
Well I don't buy it, when I had only one can on my 55 anytime I would do a good can cleaning I would get ammo spikes within hours.
Now that I have two and use alternate cleaning no more spikes...


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

mott said:


> I am a BIG fan of over filtering.Redundancy is the key word here, two is just better than one in every facet.
> With big tanks I will always have two filters.
> I know most people here will tell you "oh the plants and substrate have all the bio you need"
> Well I don't buy it, when I had only one can on my 55 anytime I would do a good can cleaning I would get ammo spikes within hours.
> Now that I have two and use alternate cleaning no more spikes...


I agree 100%.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh no! I just ordered my 1 Eheim! Now I have to get another one? 

ROFL! :icon_lol:

I'm getting all this equipment in, and you know I have no clue what the heck I'm doing! You realize what this means, don't you. I'll keep returning with even more questions! :hihi: 

I am so thrilled now. _THIS_ is how I wanted it to be like when I got my new tank. This tank has a special meaning to me, and it is in this spirit I had wanted to enjoy it. You guys are absolutely wonderful!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

That will be $25.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> That will be $25.


I am so sorry, sir, but at no time did I ever specifically request your services, you rendered your analysis and advice at your own volition, and at no time did you inform me of any charges that may be due at the end of our transaction, and now I see you were seriously abusing my trust by intentionally misleading me to believe you were just a really nice guy.

NOW you have the unmitigated audacity to stand (or is that sit?) in front of me, asking for money? :angryfire 

Not a chance, Buddy! :tongue:


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Hehe, don't worry, the second filter isn't immediately necessary.  No need to rush out and order another one... yet. I do agree completely with the idea of redundancy and alternate cleaning schedules, the added flow is beneficial once you have appreciable plant mass.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Complexity said:


> I am so sorry, sir, but at no time did I ever specifically request your services, you rendered your analysis and advice at your own volition, and at no time did you inform me of any charges that may be due at the end of our transaction, and now I see you were seriously abusing my trust by intentionally misleading me to believe you were just a really nice guy.
> 
> NOW you have the unmitigated audacity to stand (or is that sit?) in front of me, asking for money? :angryfire
> 
> Not a chance, Buddy! :tongue:


Ok, now that that with you when you return that filter! :icon_smil


----------

